# Plastic Wrap Disposal



## Penniless (14 January 2008)

How do others get rid of their plastic wrapping which comes on the haylage bales?  I'm getting through four large bales a week at the moment and have no way of disposing of it.  The refuse collectors won't take it, can't burn it, so how do I get rid of it?  Someone has given me the name of a waste collector who will leave a large bin for you to put it in and then takes it away, but that's working out rather costly.  Have contacted the local Council but no joy there either.  Anyone got any suggestions?  It's not just the plastic wrapping either, but I get through about 20 bales of shavings every day (as you can gather, own more than one horse and three broodmares about to foal so will be more than that), so of course I also have masses of plastic bags which the shavings come in.  All useful suggestions very much appreciated.  Thanks.  (Area wise:  I'm based between Newmarket and Ely).


----------



## spaniel (14 January 2008)

This is becoming a real problem as the recycling places will charge you if you try and take it there too.

In theory the producers of the product should dispose of it but my haylage mans bill would be enormous as well.  he does take the old bags away but under suffereance and I think quite a lot of his clients now either burn or hide their bags in the domestic rubbish.

I dont know what to suggest to be honest however I will ask around as there are a number of bigger yards local to me who may have found the solution to this.

You would expect the local council would be more helpful thoguh wouldnt you!


----------



## ironhorse (14 January 2008)

Many haylage merchants are now collecting the wrap when they deliver the next lot - it's worth asking him whether he would do this for a small charge (try suggesting that if all his clients did this it would justify the cost of a collection from his premises ! You could point out that you have remained a loyal client despite price increases etc etc or I always find that smiling sweetly works well with haylage men!!!!)
However, you would need to keep it clean, tidy and preferably dry until then, as it's easier to handle and recycle if clean.
Alternatively if you're a private horse owner and not a business, you should be able to take it to your local CA site - but you'd need to cram it into feed bags or something and get pack it into your car/4x4 - most don't accept anything bigger than a car trailer


----------



## Thistle (14 January 2008)

I am a private owner and tried taking it to local tip, they refused to accept it. I now hide it in my rubbish.


----------



## Penniless (14 January 2008)

Thanks all.  Spoken tonight to another waste disposal company who specialise in removal of plastics, and they are getting back to me tomorrow with a price - so we will see.


----------



## miller (15 January 2008)

We are a private yard and our haylage comes in the green wrap, gets rolled up and put in an old bedmax bag and out with the recycling - never had a problem


----------



## Donkeymad (15 January 2008)

Makes you realise the problems farmers have doesn't it, as they now have to pay to have it removed.


----------



## flyingfeet (16 January 2008)

We usd to either hide in rubbish, or more latterly we found a plastic recycling bin. We used to roll them very tight and put in a plastic molichaff bag so the whole lot could go in.


----------

